# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  KIS 2010 9.0.0.459 в  тесте HIPS matousec

## SDA

http://www.matousec.com/projects/pro...ge/results.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelP

Comodo- крепыш... да ещё и за такие деньги :Wink:

----------

